# Hello from Gainesville, FL!



## mattimeo (Mar 6, 2009)

Or thereabouts. 

Been reading up on bees and beekeeping lately, and am currently deciding whether to take the plunge or not. Hope to learn a lot here, and at least discuss beekeeping, if not actually get into it.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

welcome aboard..

you reside in one of my all time favorite little towns.

did I mention... go gators.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Welcome Matt........... Beautiful part of the country
indeed.


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Welcome!
My inlaws live on down in the Tampa/Plant City area. I Love that Orange Blossom honey and Tupelo Honey that comes from down south. Jump on in...its a blast! Lots of helpful folks here...


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

fred bee writes:
My inlaws live on down in the Tampa/Plant City area.

tecumseh:
cats like curious.

did I mention to ya' fred that I use to keep bees in plant city. I worked seasonally for a very ancient minnesota beekeeper who kept bees in the groves around plant city... had a few of my own too. while somewhat to highly distracted with keeping bees and raising a lot of veggies I did accidently manage to graduated from high school from plant city.

the area is much too busy and filled up for my likes now.


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Howdy Tecumseh...
The in-laws live in Thonotosassa. My mother-in-law is afraid of honey bees so even though I've thought of having some bees down there...it would prove difficult because of the distance and because of the mother-in-law.  Their yard is full of Orange trees and the area aound their neighborhood is loaded with Orange trees. By the way, my wife just got back from visiting her parents this past week (they are in poor health) and while there she attended the Strawberry Festival in Plant City. Great area...but yep...its getting more and more crowded.


----------



## mattimeo (Mar 6, 2009)

Well, looks like I'm going to be making the jump here, as soon as I gather up some funds. Going to talk to a guy this week about getting a nuc or two when they're ready next month!


----------

